# New to the sitcks n' string



## AGMTB07 (Oct 24, 2011)

My wife got me a bow as a wedding anniversary gift (Bear Legion). I can now be considered a bow shooter (not yet bow hunter since I have not been in the woods with it.) Currently I am consistant at 20yds, decent at 30yds, working on 40yds.

Anyways, I have been setting it up with sights, rest & stabilizer; pretty happy with the setup so far:
-spot hogg 5 pin sights
-NAP Apache micro
-Axion 6 inch stabilizer
-trophy ridge 6 shooter quiver


I just ordered some fixed blade broad heads (QAD Exodus 100 grain). 

My next investment will be decent arrows. Currently shooting Red Head Carbon Fury (9.9 GPI), but I want to have something lighter, faster, and deliver more KE.

I've taken some time to research what is out there, and what theoretically should work best for my bows setup. Attached is a spreadsheet I put together that is based off of IMO speed and setup. Feel free to give feedback on how it can be made better.


To set it to your bow specs, fill out Draw weight (column H), Draw Length (column J), Weight on String (column M), and IBO speed Column L).

To set arrow specs, fill out arrow length (Column B), tip weight (Column C), nock & fletch (Column D), and GPI (Column E). 

All other fields auto calculate. The arrow speed and Kinetic Energy can be found in columns O & P

Again, this is based off of IBO. I have not had the opportunity to chrono my bow, so I do not know how accurate this is. However, this has been my starting point to analyze arrow speeds and KE based on arrow weight.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

pretty cool..good luck and welcome to the addiction...

brian


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Join texas bow hunter .com if you are not already a member bunch of good guys on the site. Hit me up ~sneaky freak~ on the site. Bow hunting is fun and challenging I compare it to throwing lures instead of soaking bait.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

wow for a newb you sure do know alot about arrows and K.E. and all that jazz lol

you have obviously done your homework on it! care to share where you learned all this?


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

i have been shooting the ics speeds for about 6 months now and have been very happy with their performance and durability thus far. i shoot the 340's that come in at 8.1 gpi. with blazers, wrap, hot-tail insert, vi-brake nock and 100 gr. tip i shoot a finished arrow weight of 398 grs. my heavier set-up is a 435 gr. ics hunter that is around 10.1 gpi. the heavier set-up is only slightly slower and produces about 1 ft-lb ke more. the heavier arrow is more stealthy than the lighter arrow so just be prepared that there is a trade off for speed when goingto a less heavy set-up.

i'm "muddyfuzzy" on tbh too, look me up and the best of luck in your new sport.


----------



## AGMTB07 (Oct 24, 2011)

I looked up what IBO is based on and how to deduct fps based on draw length and draw weight; couldnt tell you the websites i read off the top of my head, there were a few. I looked through stick'em archery, archery talk (lancaster archery) and some others. 

Today i picked up some PSE Carbon Force Bow Madness 200 series arrows. Had some QAD Exodus broadheads delivered Wednesday. Excited to set them up and site in with new arrow/ broadhead mix. 

Tomorrow will be going out tomorrow and possibly find a pig to stick.


----------

